# clown bike made from 1953 schwinn spitfire?



## Dan (Apr 8, 2014)

Greetings all!  I have an old clown bike that was my grandfathers until he passed.  I am currently trying to find out the history and worth of this unique bicycle.  From what I have been able to ascertain, the bike frame (serial number H55885) is a 1953 Chicago made schwinn spitfire(?).  I believe the handlebars are probably from another bike.  The wheels are from a company called "Pennsylvania Athletic Products" and have eccentric (off center hubs) front and rear wheels. I have seen similar bikes with only one eccentric wheel front or back.  The "hoolabike" (?), is somewhat similar except for the method of propulsion.  It's a real blast to ride.  I have used it to clown around at local parades and parties. Please take a look and let me know any information that you may be able to provide.  It would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome to the CABE!
may be a pre-war DX model. would you post more pic's of left rear drop-out, bottom of crank housing and tire tread pattern? Thanks.


----------



## Dan (Apr 8, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!
> may be a pre-war DX model. would you post more pic's of left rear drop-out, bottom of crank housing and tire tread pattern? Thanks.




Sure...give me a few and I will post some more.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 8, 2014)

*NOT a schwinn*

looks like a CWC frame.


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 8, 2014)

For sure a Cleveland Welding. Not a Schwinn. The rims do look like S-2s though. Value? What someone is willing to pay. Not much collector value. But has lots of novelty value. Sell it as a "bar bike": when you're sober it feels wonky, when you're drunk it'll feel like it's riding smooth. Neat bike, but limited market. I'll start at $200 on your local CL.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Dan (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, here are a few more photo's of the bike in question.
The rims are in fact S2 tubular schwinn rims. (if you can read it in the photo).
The serial number on the bottom of the crank, from what I can make of it, reads H55885.  Not sure how to verify a schwinn from CWC.

 

 

 





Thanks for your input!

Dan


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 9, 2014)

the rear drop out is the clearest indication that this is a CWC, and not a Schwinn


----------



## Dan (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks scott.


----------



## Dan (Apr 10, 2014)

greenephantom said:


> For sure a Cleveland Welding. Not a Schwinn. The rims do look like S-2s though. Value? What someone is willing to pay. Not much collector value. But has lots of novelty value. Sell it as a "bar bike": when you're sober it feels wonky, when you're drunk it'll feel like it's riding smooth. Neat bike, but limited market. I'll start at $200 on your local CL.
> Cheers, Geoff




Thanks Geoff,  Appreciate the offer...still not sure if I want to sell it.  I have ridden it in a few parades and have had a blast.  When I bring it out everybody gets a kick out it.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought all Schwinns were made for clowns.
Honk, honk.
Chris


----------

